# 22-250 FOR DEER?



## buglehimin (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a 22-250 that is crazy accurate and I have been thinking about using it for deer this year. I know that shot placement is key, as well as bullet type and range. Has anyone hunted mule deer with one? Thoughts please...


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

My grandpa used on for years with success. I have used mine on a few does that I had plenty of time for a well places shot. I now own a 22-250 and a 300 win mag and have a boy that is going to be hunting next year. The 22-250 seems to make sense to have him shoot but I do have reservations about if it is enough fire power in his hands if he were to take a shot that is not perfect.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Killed a bunch with mine, wife used it to kill a deer... its all my dad would use growing up. I think .243's are a much better choice, but I wouldnt hesitate to use .22-250 on a deer.


-DallanC


----------



## buglehimin (Jan 15, 2012)

What type of bullet did you use? I do not handload, so I am very limited to rounds I will even consider.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

My Uncle used one for years, on the two occasions that I was with him at the shot, the deer went down within ten yards. Not sure what bullet he used, but he's a tight wad :O•-: so can't imagine it was anything too fancy.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

buglehimin said:


> I do not handload, so I am very limited to rounds I will even consider.


I wouldn't say that. Just about every manufacturer has multiple loads for the .22-250. There is a good variety out there.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> buglehimin said:
> 
> 
> > I do not handload, so I am very limited to rounds I will even consider.
> ...


 Agreed

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/78...remington-60-grain-nosler-partition-box-of-20

Check your twist too. If the bullet is too heavy for your twist, you may not get the accuracy you are hoping for.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Used with the proper bullet that is placed in the right place and it will turn thier lights out. 

Federal used to load a Trophy Bonded Bear Claw for them, those are tough bullets!


----------



## buglehimin (Jan 15, 2012)

I cannot even find Trophy Bonded Bearclaws to reload! Speer doesn't even have them on their website. My rate of twist is 1 in 14, so I want to stay around 50-60 grains. I am going to go buy a couple different boxes and see how they shoot.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Winchester makes a factory load for the 22-250 Rem with a 64gr Super-X Power Point. Also, Remington makes a couple 60gr loads that are worth looking in to. But if you prefer to load your own rounds, Barnes makes Triple Shock X-Bullets in 55,62, and 70gr that would be killer (literally) for deer.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You got people out there stickin arrows in deers and let'em run 'till they bleed out and die...shooting 'em with a 22-250 with a good hunting bullet??...by all means, go for it.


----------



## buglehimin (Jan 15, 2012)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> Winchester makes a factory load for the 22-250 Rem with a 64gr Super-X Power Point. Also, Remington makes a couple 60gr loads that are worth looking in to. But if you prefer to load your own rounds, Barnes makes Triple Shock X-Bullets in 55,62, and 70gr that would be killer (literally) for deer.


I have been able to find a few different factory loads that hover around the 55 grain pill... I think that I will start out with the Fusion 55's. I do have a guy that is very experienced in handloading if it comes to it. I have some 50 grain Varmint Grenades that I had loaded up that I have not shot yet. Anyone shot these?


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

buglehimin said:


> UtahHuntingDirect said:
> 
> 
> > Winchester makes a factory load for the 22-250 Rem with a 64gr Super-X Power Point. Also, Remington makes a couple 60gr loads that are worth looking in to. But if you prefer to load your own rounds, Barnes makes Triple Shock X-Bullets in 55,62, and 70gr that would be killer (literally) for deer.
> ...


I've loaded and shot a few Varmint Grenades. They definitely live up to their name. Just don't use them on anything bigger than coyotes, and don't even use them on coyotes if you plan on keeping the fur because they make a mess. :shock:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

UtahHuntingDirect said:



> buglehimin said:
> 
> 
> > UtahHuntingDirect said:
> ...


+1 great for P-dogs and jacks, but anything bigger like a deer and I don't think your going to get any clean kills. 
They are made to expand rapidly so on larger animals your going to get alot of "splash".


----------



## buglehimin (Jan 15, 2012)

I wasn't asking about the varmint grenades for deer. I just wanted to know how they've performed on the vermin they were meant for.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Will it work......yes. Do I think that it's ideal.......NO. That being said, I have enough time behind a 22-250 to say that I could undoubtedly take deer every year with one. I have shot quite a few wild pigs with 53grn Barnes Bullets from a 223 Ackley and killed them very dead. Choice is yours my friend.--------SS


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I have killed many a deer with a 222 Rem using 55 gr bullets. That said, the only shot I would take is right between the eyes. No problem if you put that little pill there, but it is not adequate for a body shot and especially not if you hit the shoulder. 

I won't recommend any 22 cal for deer. There are much better choices. Of course if you have a 22-250 and feel you can put that little bullet in the right spot, yes, it will definitely take a deer. 

Be advised those small bullets tend to go POOF! when hitting flesh at 3000 FPS.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

.243 Great elk gun. ENUF SAID! o-||


----------

